

Visual Tools To Aid Your Daily Inspirational Process - dmslt
http://www.awwwards.com/visual-tools-to-aid-your-daily-inspirational-process.html

======
danmaz74
I really like mural.ly. It's a very good way to connect the dots among our
distributed team.

